# Placenta 'problem' in my previous pregnancy



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi there,


I am hoping that you can put my mind at rest......


I am almost half way through my second pregnancy (discounting miscarriages).  My first pregnancy was pretty smooth, and the birth went well.  However, when the placenta was being examined, the midwife commented that it was very 'grainy', and had started to break down.  She asked if I was a smoker, which I'm not, and she said that the placenta looked as if I was a heavy one!  Anyway, the baby was fine, and I have never thought about it since.


Now in this pregnancy pregnancy, these comments have come back to me.  So far, this pregnancy has been smooth too.  However, I now live outside of the UK, and we don't get midwife care.  I see a Consultant every month, but it is much more 'distant' care than I had in the UK.  I will mention the issue with the first placenta when I see the Consultant in a couple of weeks time.


However, I was wondering whether you thought the comments on the placenta last time are something that I should be worried about this time round??


Thanks - L-J x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lj

I wouldn't worry about it. Grainy or gritty as it can be called is often found in smokers but can also be caused by environmental things or calcium deposits. 

If your last baby was  well grown and this baby is growing well don't be concerned. 

Keep an eye on your movements as that us the often the first thing to change when there is a problem

Kaz cxxcc


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks, Kaz.  I appreciate your help x


----------

